# Stephen A Smith is confident that Bosh/Lebron going to Miami



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/chi...orting-lebron-bosh-and-wade-all-to-miami.html



> - Got a couple of calls over the weekend and was told that is in all likelihood james is going to mia with bosh and wade
> 
> - james wants to play with riley and they build enough space for 2 maxes and wade
> 
> ...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

This is beyond out of control.

The NY Daily News has "sources" claiming LBJ will sign in New York.

Stephen A. swears on his mother's grave that LBJ and Bosh will sign in Miami.

World Wide Wes says "we're going to Chicago and Bosh is coming too"

Me? I believe LBJ is too chicken to sign anywhere other than Cleveland, or else he becomes enemy #1 in his home state of Ohio.

Only one of us can be right. This is such a toss up, yet everyone believes they are correct.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The whole World Wide Wes report screams leverage play to me. They want Cleveland to make some moves to get a better team around Lebron, it seems like they just cant make the moves so now it looks like they want to go to Miami to create a super team.

Lebron IS NO JORDAN, I'm losing respect for the guy as each day passes. Be a hero and sign back with the Cav's or create your own legacy somewhere else, the idea of the worst sports town in America now being the home to the NBA's best team for a decade make me sick. 

NBA is a damn joke right now.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

did he make this report from his basement? I wasn't aware that he still has a job.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> The whole World Wide Wes report screams leverage play to me. They want Cleveland to make some moves to get a better team around Lebron, it seems like they just cant make the moves so now it looks like they want to go to Miami to create a super team.
> 
> Lebron IS NO JORDAN, I'm losing respect for the guy as each day passes. Be a hero and sign back with the Cav's or create your own legacy somewhere else, the idea of the worst sports town in America now being the home to the NBA's best team for a decade make me sick.
> 
> NBA is a damn joke right now.


The worst sports town? What the **** are you going on about?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> The worst sports town? What the **** are you going on about?


Unless Lebron is signing with the Dolphins, I think Bizkit has a point... Miami may not be the worst sports town, but I see plenty of open seats at Heat games... and I'm fairly certain the party I went to on Saturday had more people in attendance than your average Marlins game...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Unless Lebron is signing with the Dolphins, I think Bizkit has a point... Miami may not be the worst sports town, but I see plenty of open seats at Heat games... and I'm fairly certain the party I went to on Saturday had more people in attendance than your average Marlins game...


The Marlins betrayed the community and have not been forgiven. The stadium is also in a location where nobody can get there and weather is a factor. The Heat were consistently the #1 team in attendance when they had a contender. And about the open seats, the arena has two tiers: an upper bowl and a lower bowl. The upper bowl is filled to capacity every single game even when the Heat were fielding a team with Quentin Richardson and Jermain O'Neal and playing for free agency. The lower bowl seats are full of rich people who either don't show up or the seats are priced out of price range of the community in this economy.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Adam said:


> The Marlins betrayed the community and have not been forgiven. The stadium is also in a location where nobody can get there and weather is a factor. The Heat were consistently the #1 team in attendance when they had a contender. And about the open seats, the arena has two tiers: an upper bowl and a lower bowl. The upper bowl is filled to capacity every single game even when the Heat were fielding a team with Quentin Richardson and Jermain O'Neal and playing for free agency. The lower bowl seats are full of rich people who either don't show up or the seats are priced out of price range of the community in this economy.


According to ESPN's NBA attendance figures, Miami is neither the worst nor the best. Surprisingly, the Bull seems to be at the top of that list EVERY year, despite the difficult decade we've had since the championships.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> The Heat were consistently the #1 team in attendance when they had a contender.


No... no they weren't

Heat attendance by year:

2010: 15th
2009: 15th
2008: 8th
2007: 5th
2006: 4th
2005: 4th
2004: 24th
2003: 22nd


and since this is the Bulls forum and I'm allowed to be a homer, here are the ranks for the Bulls:

2010: 1st
2009: 2nd
2008: 2nd
2007: 1st
2006: 2nd
2005: 2nd
2004: 3rd
2003: 5th

http://espn.go.com/nba/attendance


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Adam said:


> The Marlins betrayed the community and have not been forgiven. The stadium is also in a location where nobody can get there and weather is a factor. The Heat were consistently the #1 team in attendance when they had a contender. And about the open seats, the arena has two tiers: an upper bowl and a lower bowl. The upper bowl is filled to capacity every single game even when the Heat were fielding a team with Quentin Richardson and Jermain O'Neal and playing for free agency. The lower bowl seats are full of rich people who either don't show up or the seats are priced out of price range of the community in this economy.


Average attendance rankings:
Dolphins: 19th
Heat: 15th
Marlins: 29th
Panther: 25th

Florida has great fans?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> did he make this report from his basement? I wasn't aware that he still has a job.


He has a radio show.

...and this is Stephen A Smith we are talking about. 17 years of guessing makes him a reporter..LOL


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dornado said:


> No... no they weren't
> 
> Heat attendance by year:
> 
> ...


Going by percentage, the Heat were #1 when they were contenders. Exactly what I said. They were also in the top 2 or 3 in '07 and '08.



caseyrh said:


> Average attendance rankings:
> Dolphins: 19th
> Heat: 15th
> Marlins: 29th
> ...


I explained the Marlins and Heat. The Dolphins average 65,000 so I'm not worried about them at all. They do that in that heat and in that horrible stadium in the middle of nowhere.

You wanna pull out high school football stats also? Miami fans pack amature football games to the max and support their teams.

The weather and the economy affect those attendance rankings a lot.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

That's such a load of crap about the "stadium being where no one can get to it". I drive 300 miles to go to games, so I think the losers in Miami can drive across town to get to a stinking game if they wanted to. I agree with bizkit, the FL fans are pathetic, in damn near every sport and every team. Kind of like LA with the NFL teams.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> That's such a load of crap about the "stadium being where no one can get to it". I drive 300 miles to go to games, so I think the losers in Miami can drive across town to get to a stinking game if they wanted to. I agree with bizkit, the FL fans are pathetic, in damn near every sport and every team. Kind of like LA with the NFL teams.


I heard Colin Cowherd on the radio a couple weeks back begging sports teams to stop supporting teams whose management groups don't try to win. He was telling Seattle fans to stop going to the games if the team doesn't want to spend money on a big bat when they could have.

I'm glad Miami fans are mindless lemmings that support a piece of **** like Reinsdorf. We haven't forgiven the Marlins and they have to suffer for their actions. Miami was top half of the league in attendance even while fielding a crap team solely focused on free agency. We still gave them 91% attendance. When they win we will give them 100%.

It would be one thing if we weren't showing up when we have teams worth supporting but that's not the case. The Marlins have the most attended world series game of the last 50+ years. The Dolphins are one of the most supported teams and they recently went 1-15 and they play in one of the worst stadiums in the league.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Adam said:


> I heard Colin Cowherd on the radio a couple weeks back begging sports teams to stop supporting teams whose management groups don't try to win. He was telling Seattle fans to stop going to the games if the team doesn't want to spend money on a big bat when they could have.
> 
> I'm glad Miami fans are mindless lemmings that support a piece of **** like Reinsdorf. We haven't forgiven the Marlins and they have to suffer for their actions. Miami was top half of the league in attendance even while fielding a crap team solely focused on free agency. We still gave them 91% attendance. When they win we will give them 100%.
> 
> It would be one thing if we weren't showing up when we have teams worth supporting but that's not the case. The Marlins have the most attended world series game of the last 50+ years. The Dolphins are one of the most supported teams and they recently went 1-15 and they play in one of the worst stadiums in the league.


I lumped FL together, not just Miami. The Jaguars have terrible attendance and are talking relocation. The Heat have crap attendance. I don't watch baseball except the Twins and that's sporadic and don't watch NHL and stuff at all unless it's the Penguins in the finals lol. But in the sports/teams I do see/hear about, attendance is a major problem down there. The weather excuse is hogwash too, as people sell out games in Pittsburgh and Green Bay, and I made a 300 mile drive to Minneapolis in basically an ice storm to watch Vikings games. If you WANT to go, you CAN go. It's as simple as that. 

I have no clue what you're talking about with the Marlins either. Sure winning helps, but if you're a fan, you're a fan. I've been disgusted with Reinsdorff's cost cutting measures of dumping quality players to avoid paying them, but that didn't stop me from being a fan. Either you're a fan or you're not.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I lumped FL together, not just Miami. The Jaguars have terrible attendance and are talking relocation. The Heat have crap attendance. I don't watch baseball except the Twins and that's sporadic and don't watch NHL and stuff at all unless it's the Penguins in the finals lol. But in the sports/teams I do see/hear about, attendance is a major problem down there. The weather excuse is hogwash too, as people sell out games in Pittsburgh and Green Bay, and I made a 300 mile drive to Minneapolis in basically an ice storm to watch Vikings games. If you WANT to go, you CAN go. It's as simple as that.
> 
> I have no clue what you're talking about with the Marlins either. Sure winning helps, but if you're a fan, you're a fan. I've been disgusted with Reinsdorff's cost cutting measures of dumping quality players to avoid paying them, but that didn't stop me from being a fan. Either you're a fan or you're not.


The weather excuse is not hogwash. MLB games get rained out. Nobody wants to take their kids all the way out to the stadium, spend money, and then get rained out. And when it does happen are they supposed to want to risk it again? Just the threat is enough to keep people away. It rains a lot in Miami. Playing baseball in an open-air stadium in Miami is pretty ****ing stupid.

I really don't get why the focus even shifted to the fans to begin with. People in one city don't have some genetic proclivity to support their local pro sports teams. It's a factor of the economy and other factors. If you want to raise 6th/12th man banners and print t-shirts espousing your attendance records then be my guest. I could care less. I only care about the product on the court. When Miami fans stop supporting good product then I will be worried but that's the complete opposite of the reality.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> The whole World Wide Wes report screams leverage play to me. They want Cleveland to make some moves to get a better team around Lebron, it seems like they just cant make the moves so now it looks like they want to go to Miami to create a super team.
> 
> Lebron IS NO JORDAN, I'm losing respect for the guy as each day passes. Be a hero and sign back with the Cav's or create your own legacy somewhere else, the idea of the worst sports town in America now being the home to the NBA's best team for a decade make me sick.
> 
> NBA is a damn joke right now.


I agree for the most part. Although, Lebron himself has been so quiet this past month that I'm not convinced it's Lebron doing anything. Rather, it's his "inner circle" spewing this stuff. 

In any case, I think a Miami super team would not only be bad for us and the Knicks and Cavs, but just bad for the NBA in general. Miami can barely sell out playoff games.

Also, I think it's foolish for Lebron b/c he'll always be #2 in that city behind Wade.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Florida fans seem to be the definition of "fair weather fans".

Hilarious that Florida's "Bad weather" could ever be an excuse for not going to aports games. 

And the Heat not showing up unless they have a contender... What were they 5th in the east this year? They have maybe the most exciting player in the NBA on their team? This isn't enough to show up to games?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^Why do you care? Boohoo.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Adam said:


> ^Why do you care? Boohoo.


I don't. just thought it was fun to point out how weak Florida fans are.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Let me be fair, Miami is not the worst sports town in America. Its the worst PRO sport town in America. College athletics is king in Florida but fan's in Miami really only start to show up once their pro team is contending.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I agree for the most part. Although, Lebron himself has been so quiet this past month that I'm not convinced it's Lebron doing anything. Rather, it's his "inner circle" spewing this stuff.
> 
> In any case, I think a Miami super team would not only be bad for us and the Knicks and Cavs, but just bad for the NBA in general. Miami can barely sell out playoff games.
> 
> Also, I think it's foolish for Lebron b/c he'll always be #2 in that city behind Wade.


Lebron has been quiet publicly but hes pulling all the strings, the guy LOVES the attention and even Carmelo Anthony pointed out that Lebron has never really been recruited before so hes enjoying it and dragging it out. 

Imagine an NBA where all the major markets aren't contenders... eww. Imagine New York, Chicago, Philly, Boston and LA all replaced or not just as good as Miami,Portland, Orlando, Oklahoma, Washington, Minnesota, New Jersey, Dallas etc. 

Miami is just such an un attractive city to be the global face of the NBA.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You guys should read Brian Windhorst's latest article on where Bron is going and what he will do.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

HB said:


> You guys should read Brian Windhorst's latest article on where Bron is going and what he will do.


link?


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

For LBJ Miami probably makes the most sense. Stephen A Smith is an idiot. That being said he went with what would be the top choice for most free agents. They have the most cap room cleared, a top 5 player, Coach-Team Prez-Ex NBA Player (you know Riley will coach if LBJ is there) with 5 Rings.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> For LBJ Miami probably makes the most sense. Stephen A Smith is an idiot. That being said he went with what would be the top choice for most free agents. They have the most cap room cleared, a top 5 player, *Coach-Team Prez-Ex NBA Player (you know Riley will coach if LBJ is there) with 5 Rings*.


Will Riley also play PG and C? Miami is going to need both to field a team!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Adam said:


> I'm glad Miami fans are mindless lemmings that support a piece of **** like Reinsdorf.


Would this be the Reinsdorf who's ownership team has brought Chicago 7 championships in the last 20 years"? I agree, what a piece of ****! (I wish I could capitalize **** just for extra emphasis!!!)


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Adam said:


> I really don't get why the focus even shifted to the fans to begin with. People in one city don't have some genetic proclivity to support their local pro sports teams. It's a factor of the economy and other factors. If you want to raise 6th/12th man banners and print t-shirts espousing your attendance records then be my guest. I could care less. I only care about the product on the court. When Miami fans stop supporting good product then I will be worried but that's the complete opposite of the reality.


I don't either. Is anyone actually questioning whether Miami would have a good attendance if Lebron goes there? Moreover, if I'm Lebron do you think I will be worrying about whether people would come see me play if I'm in Miami? Are you kidding me? Lebron is a big enough star where he can play in all 30 cities and have sell outs.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Although I hate to admit it, I think Bizkit69 might be right in saying that the whole "It's a lock, Lebron is heading to Bulls" is nothing more than a leverage manuever by the James camp. As much as I would love to see Lebron in Red and Black, soemthing tells me it probably won't happen. Although it's hard to know what is really going on in this mega super star's head, it fun to speculate.

Here's my line of thought:

If hometown loyalty and salary were all that matters, Lebron would have already committed to the Cavs as no team can match what the Cavs can pay him. An early commitment would have scored me a lot of public praise as well. That didn't happen. With Mike Brown being fired and Ferry stepping down, the writing is clear that James isn't coming back to Cleveland.

If playing on the big stage and rubbing elbows with the elite and winning now (or maybe ever) didn't matter, Lebron's camp would have let his preference to play for the Knicks be well-known. The Knicks know they have no chance and they are immediately working on getting Plan B players, Knicks are out.

If all he wanted was money, input on all player and coaching personnel decisions, the credit and spotlight completely on him and a decent young nucleus (in Harris, Brooks, and Favors and cap space to build around him) ... the Nets would be a sound choice. But if winning now matters, the Nets wouldn't be much better than Cleveland was this year if all the cards fell into place. Nets have an outside chance, but I think their front office instability is too great to commit to a LTD.

But if he wants to win next year and several years to come his choice boils down to Chicago or Miami. I am a diehard Bulls fan, but if I were him I'd chose Miami (purely for the beach, the honeys, the lifestyle, and no state income tax). I believe that the Bulls give him a slightly better chance to win multiple championships then the Heat. I'd prefer Rose, Deng (or replacement) Lebron, Bosh, Noah and complimentary players over Wade, Lebron, Bosh, Beasley and league minimum scrubs. In Miami not only would he have to share the scoring load with one the leagues top scorers (Wade), but Bosh will expect to contribute as will up-and-comer Michael Beasley. I don't see those 4 peacefully coexisting in the long run. In Chicago, he'd be complimented by one of the best PGs in the league and someone who doesn't look to be the leading scorer every night, Bosh and the hard-working Noah would get their fair share of buckets down low and when it comes to the fan base, Miami doesn't compare to Chicago. But let's face it, whereever Lebron goes the fans will come in droves. Chicago boasts a strong financial center and many brands are headquartered or have regional offices there, but to be honest in 2010, does that really matter?

So the way I see it, it comes down to 3 things: 1. Which team Lebron thinks he can win more championships with? 2. How important is it that he be the undisputed King of the team and city? 3. Is he up to the challenge of living in Michael Jordan's shadow until he wins 7 titles (and even then people will dispute that he is equal to or better than Jordan.)

1. Slight Advantage: Bulls
2. Huge Advantage: Bulls
3. Advantage: Heat


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> So the way I see it, it comes down to 3 things: 1. Which team Lebron thinks he can win more championships with? 2. How important is it that he be the undisputed King of the team and city? 3. Is he up to the challenge of living in Michael Jordan's shadow until he wins 7 titles (and even then people will dispute that he is equal to or better than Jordan.)
> 
> 1. Slight Advantage: Bulls
> 2. Huge Advantage: Bulls
> 3. Advantage: Heat


I would say Championship wise the Bulls have a HUGE advantage, as for being king of the city Chicago is behind Miami. Jordan still is king of basketball and it would take a championship for Lebron to be king since dumb Bears fans dominate the City.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

MichaelOFAZ said:


> Although I hate to admit it, I think Bizkit69 might be right in saying that the whole "It's a lock, Lebron is heading to Bulls" is nothing more than a leverage manuever by the James camp. As much as I would love to see Lebron in Red and Black, soemthing tells me it probably won't happen. Although it's hard to know what is really going on in this mega super star's head, it fun to speculate.
> 
> Here's my line of thought:
> 
> ...


(I always like it when I recognize a throwback name like MichaelofAZ - just remember you don't have to wait another year to chime in with your two cents.)

I don't think that LBJ/Wade/Bosh and Beasley can all suit up for the Heat... I think they'd need to clear Beasley's salary before bringing on a 3rd max free agent. I've also heard that the state tax difference really isn't as substantial as people would lead you to believe, as Illinois state taxes aren't exceptionally high.

I guess I really don't know what is going to happen, and I sincerely believe that most of the Free Agents are still in the process of making their decisions... it is nice to dream about collecting all-stars in the meantime.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I would say Championship wise the Bulls have a HUGE advantage, as for being king of the city Chicago is behind Miami. Jordan still is king of basketball and it would take a championship for Lebron to be king since dumb Bears fans dominate the City.


I guess I meant the marque sports icon in the 2nd city. Being brave enough to take on the challenge of following Michael's legacy would take onions the size of Ohio ... but if there was ever anyone with a strong enough sense of self to take on the challenge ... Lebron might just be that guy,


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dornado said:


> I don't think that LBJ/Wade/Bosh and Beasley can all suit up for the Heat... I think they'd need to clear Beasley's salary before bringing on a 3rd max free agent. I've also heard that the sales tax difference really isn't as substantial as people would lead you to believe, as Illinois state taxes aren't exceptionally high.


Correct. If Miami wants to offer 3 max offers, then Beasley is gone (which, amongst Heat nation, seems to be only a matter of time.) If he stays, then one of the three names would have to take just under the max (which is a strech.)

And it isn't the sales tax everyone talks about. Apparently in Florida (I don't live there), they don't have income tax. So whatever you sign for, you get every penny.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

B-Easy said:


> Correct. If Miami wants to offer 3 max offers, then Beasley is gone (which, amongst Heat nation, seems to be only a matter of time.) If he stays, then one of the three names would have to take just under the max (which is a strech.)
> 
> And it isn't the sales tax everyone talks about. Apparently in Florida (I don't live there), they don't have income tax. So whatever you sign for, you get every penny.


No state income tax. You still obviously have to pay federal income tax.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

B-Easy said:


> Correct. If Miami wants to offer 3 max offers, then Beasley is gone (which, amongst Heat nation, seems to be only a matter of time.) If he stays, then one of the three names would have to take just under the max (which is a strech.)
> 
> And it isn't the sales tax everyone talks about. Apparently in Florida (I don't live there), they don't have income tax. So whatever you sign for, you get every penny.


I meant to say "state" tax... sorry, was typing on autopilot.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I would say Championship wise the Bulls have a HUGE advantage,


I agree. In Miami, his window would likely only last as long as D-Wade does. Wade plays recklessly and his whole game is based on athleticism. I see him regressing rapidly at the age of 32 or 33. Hence, they might squeeze out 3 titles (but, they still need to get past LA and their depth would be putrid unless they get 4-5 vets willing to take pay cuts).

In Chicago, he could legitimately rattle off 6 titles. Rose is 21 years old. Noah is 24. James is 25, right? Even if they screw up a few times, that's a good 8 seasons where they are right up there at top contenders. By Year 8, Rose would still not even be 30 years old and Noah would be just hitting his downside.

In other words, he could win twice as many titles in Chicago. If that happens, Lebron will be side by side with MJ as the best ever. They'll be 1a and 1b and he'd be the ONLY man to ever match Jordan's accomplishments.



> as for being king of the city Chicago is behind Miami. Jordan still is king of basketball and it would take a championship for Lebron to be king since dumb Bears fans dominate the City.


I disagree. As much as Jordan is worshipped here, that was a long time ago. Chicagoans don't really have an idol these days. The Bears don't have a true franchise player. The Blackhawks have Kane but not enough people care about hockey. The Sox and Cubs both lack a true superstar and neither are good enough. Everyone loves Rose, but he hasn't been here long enough and hasn't taken us far enough.

In Miami, Wade already won a title and he's been there a long time. There is NO WAY Lebron will overcome Wade's presence there. IMO, that is the #1 reason why LBJ would be foolish to sign in Miami. His legacy will be permanently stained by the fact that he is the #2 guy on his basketball team (much how Kobe was never a true legend until he escaped Shaq's shadow). 

In Chicago, LBJ would be the undisputed best player and everyone in Chicago would recognize that. 

This doesn't even touch the big market and such.

I'm sorry, Lebron is just an idiot if he chooses Miami over Chicago. More title opportunities, bigger recognition, better legacy.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Also, this article...

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-lebronpower062810

...maybe gives some insight for the gross inconsistencies in reporting. I'm not so sure this is Lebron himself creating all these conflicting reports. Seems like competing agendas and perspectives within his "inner circle". 

These guys may be friends and all, but let's be honest -- they are all human, and all humans have their own agendas they will pursue.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I disagree. As much as Jordan is worshipped here, that was a long time ago. Chicagoans don't really have an idol these days. The Bears don't have a true franchise player. The Blackhawks have Kane but not enough people care about hockey. The Sox and Cubs both lack a true superstar and neither are good enough. Everyone loves Rose, but he hasn't been here long enough and hasn't taken us far enough.
> 
> In Miami, Wade already won a title and he's been there a long time. There is NO WAY Lebron will overcome Wade's presence there. IMO, that is the #1 reason why LBJ would be foolish to sign in Miami. His legacy will be permanently stained by the fact that he is the #2 guy on his basketball team (much how Kobe was never a true legend until he escaped Shaq's shadow).
> 
> ...


Why are the idiots if we all fully believe that to him winning comes first... I honestly think the guy loves everything else that comes with being a superstar so dont be surprised if he choses Miami and the opportunities it creates for him and his posse.

As for legacy he will never accomplish what Jordan did here, its just not realistic or fair. Jordan has not been relevant here basketball wise but the legacy he left behind is un deniable, kids still wear his jersey, kids still KNOW who Jordan is and in the NBA all those who wish to be greats are compared to Jordan. 

Heck wherever Lebron goes I still think hes not gonna be as big as Kobe, especially if he ends up on a Miami super team.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

yodurk said:


> As much as Jordan is worshipped here, that was a long time ago. Chicagoans don't really have an idol these days.


Actually, I consider Ozzie to be the closest thing to a Chicago idol that we have (sort of on the same level as Ditka was when he was still coaching), but that's neither here nor there.

And it's obviously not a player.

Go on.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Why are the idiots if we all fully believe that to him winning comes first... I honestly think the guy loves everything else that comes with being a superstar so dont be surprised if he choses Miami and the opportunities it creates for him and his posse.


Not sure I follow you. 

I agree he loves everything that comes with being a superstar. And that is precisely why Miami would be a poor choice. Lebron is LESS of a superstar in Miami. He will always be #2. Wade will always be the hero there. Not only being there first and winning a title, but also being the guy who brought Miami 2 more stars. Lebron will always be overshadowed by Wade in Miami. 



> As for legacy he will never accomplish what Jordan did here, its just not realistic or fair. Jordan has not been relevant here basketball wise but the legacy he left behind is un deniable, kids still wear his jersey, kids still KNOW who Jordan is and in the NBA all those who wish to be greats are compared to Jordan.
> 
> Heck wherever Lebron goes I still think hes not gonna be as big as Kobe, especially if he ends up on a Miami super team.


For starters, I think he DOES have a chance to match Jordan. Let's be honest here, NOBODY will exceed Jordan's legacy. Jordan redefined the NBA and won 6 titles to boot. However, could Lebron match that? In this situation, I think so. We're talking about an 8-10 year championship window! Six titles would not be out of the question. 

To be clear, I would not be expecting this high standard, only that the window and championship window is significantly larger in Chicago compared to Miami. And for him to be THE MAN in the process? He'd be idiotic to turn that down for less titles, and as the #2 guy behind Wade.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

The Jordan shadow thing disappears in the minds of Chicago fans if he wins a ring... I'm sure 49er fans appreciate Steve Young, and don't think of him as the guy that wasn't Joe Montana. I also think that Lebron is going to be compared to Michael Jordan wherever he goes... Jordan is the standard, after all. Just seems like a moot point.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I'm sure 49ers fans still view Montana as "the guy" over Young. I'm sure that Bulls fans will, at least for a LONG time, view Jordan as "the guy" over LeBron, even if LeBron rattled off 6 titles. Makes a big difference when he's home grown and here longer, and just a much bigger star that was way funner to watch. Hell look at the Steelers and all of their star LBs.....Jack Lambert is still considered "the guy". Legends are legends for a reason, and they stay that way a LONG time.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> I agree he loves everything that comes with being a superstar. And that is precisely why Miami would be a poor choice. Lebron is LESS of a superstar in Miami. He will always be #2. Wade will always be the hero there. Not only being there first and winning a title, but also being the guy who brought Miami 2 more stars. Lebron will always be overshadowed by Wade in Miami.


If Wade is numero uno then why is more than half of that stadium empty and why is it so easy to find a playoff ticket even when they made it to the playoff's. If Lebron comes to Miami I think he easily fills that stadium and honestly I dont see why he would not be as popular or even more so than Wade. 



> For starters, I think he DOES have a chance to match Jordan. Let's be honest here, NOBODY will exceed Jordan's legacy. Jordan redefined the NBA and won 6 titles to boot. However, could Lebron match that? In this situation, I think so. We're talking about an 8-10 year championship window! Six titles would not be out of the question.


Even if he won six titles he would still be behind Jordan lol. Thats just the way it is, there have been so many great Yankees but even to this day they aren't comparable to Ruth or Mantle. 

Paul Pierce who is an all time GREAT will never be mentioned in the same breath as Bird or McHale. 



> To be clear, I would not be expecting this high standard, only that the window and championship window is significantly larger in Chicago compared to Miami. And for him to be THE MAN in the process? He'd be idiotic to turn that down for less titles, and as the #2 guy behind Wade.


The Window is larger in Chicago but Miami has done an amazing job to clear up cap space to make Miami the instant favorite NOW. Playing next to Wade for even 3 years gives Lebron a much greater chance at a title than playing next to Rose and Noah. 

I do feel like in the long run it should be Chicago but short term glory in south beach is going to be too tempting to pass up for Lebron. Heck Miami is the new LA, an emerging porn empire and a stable of young hot whores is enough to persuade any athlete to chose Miami over Chicago.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Playing next to Wade for even 3 years gives Lebron a much greater chance at a title than playing next to Rose and Noah.


I disagree. I say Rose alone over the next three years could be comparable to Wade(Wade's wear and tear/injury concerns/age and Rose's continuing growth makes this very likeley). Second I think Noah's impact over the vet min center that Miami would have is a significantly better impact then any difference between Wade and Rose.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Why do people always talk about Jordan's shadow if LeBron comes to Chicago? What about Wade's shadow in Miami? Wade owns Miami. LeBron will be #2 if he goes there.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

AnaMayShun said:


> Why do people always talk about Jordan's shadow if LeBron comes to Chicago? What about Wade's shadow in Miami? Wade owns Miami. LeBron will be #2 if he goes there.


Yeah, until they played one game of basketball... at which point it would be clear that Lebron is the superior player... this Lebron being Pippen to Wade's Jordan thing is absurd.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

I wonder if Lebron even cares about this anyways. Why should he care that he is playing in the same city that Jordan did. Will it effect his money? no. His Life style? no. His legacy? no. 
I mean is Kobe affected in the least bit by Magic. Or Pierce by Bird? no.

At least I don't see it.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Yeah, until they played one game of basketball... at which point it would be clear that Lebron is the superior player... this Lebron being Pippen to Wade's Jordan thing is absurd.


LeBron is better than Wade. But Wade brought Miami their 1st Championship. Wade will always be #1 in the eyes of the true Heat fans. Now if LeBron joins the Heat. The # of bandwagon fans may allow LeBron to be #1. But I think when all is said and done, people will recognized Wade over LeBron for the Heat.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> I disagree. I say Rose alone over the next three years could be comparable to Wade(Wade's wear and tear/injury concerns/age and Rose's continuing growth makes this very likeley). Second I think Noah's impact over the vet min center that Miami would have is a significantly better impact then any difference between Wade and Rose.


A healthy Wade is way better than Rose right now, next year and maybe the year after. After that I think Rose overtakes Wade. 

No doubt a trio of Bosh, Wade and Lebron win a title faster than a trio of Rose,Bosh and Lebron.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> A healthy Wade is way better than Rose right now, next year and maybe the year after. After that I think Rose overtakes Wade.
> 
> No doubt a trio of Bosh, Wade and Lebron win a title faster than a trio of Rose,Bosh and Lebron.


I'd have to agree with this. But who else does the Heat have? They're trying hard to get rid of Beasley. Do they even have a bench now? They're going to need some role players.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> A healthy Wade is way better than Rose right now, next year and maybe the year after. After that I think Rose overtakes Wade.
> 
> No doubt a trio of Bosh, Wade and Lebron win a title faster than a trio of Rose,Bosh and Lebron.


Wade certainly does have some injury concerns though. And also he very well might already be declining, as his numbers dropped last year from the season before. Basically for the price of Rose, Noah, Deng and Gibson. You get Wade, Beasley and chalmers. Call me crazy but I feel like I could make a strong case that the Bulls 4 trumps the Heat's 3. In both a win now situation and long term situation.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

AnaMayShun said:


> I'd have to agree with this. But who else does the Heat have? They're trying hard to get rid of Beasley. Do they even have a bench now? They're going to need some role players.


they would have chalmers and a bunch of vet min guys. And three guys eating up their whole salary cap who all need to be the focal point of the offense.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> Wade certainly does have some injury concerns though. And also he very well might already be declining, as his numbers dropped last year from the season before. Basically for the price of Rose, Noah, Deng and Gibson. You get Wade, Beasley and chalmers. Call me crazy but I feel like I could make a strong case that the Bulls 4 trumps the Heat's 3. In both a win now situation and long term situation.


Wade alone is better than a combined Deng, Noah and Gibson. I'm not saying long term the Bulls are a bad fit I'm just saying the quick fix is in Miami.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I don't think Gibson really deserves to be mentioned in a 'big 4' scenario.

Currently, it's Rose/Deng/Noah vs Chalmers/Wade/Beasley.

EDIT: To be fair, if Gibson isnt included, neither should Mario.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Wade alone is better than a combined Deng, Noah and Gibson. I'm not saying long term the Bulls are a bad fit I'm just saying the quick fix is in Miami.


Maybe But Rose is MUCH better than Chalmers+Beasley.

That's not the point though.

Who is better Rose, Deng, Noah, Gibson or Wade, Beasley, Chalmers.

Please also keep in mind that you aren't replacing the additional player with an average guy. You are replacing him with a vet min type guy. Which as we know (pargo/Hunter, etc....) they tend to Horrible. 

Beasley is a terrible fit to play with those three guys. For one why would you need another pure scorer? He's a bad rebounder, a head case, and a terrible defender, and would even have a tough time getting on the court. Considering the position he plays and what their stars play. Chalmers is well below average. And isn't a good fit for them either (can't shoot).

Not to mention these three guys (Wade, Bosh, And Lebron) Would have to take pretty good sized pay decreases to play together. Would they do it? They won't be able to swing a sign and trade for Bosh or Lebron as the Heat have nothing to offer. 

I don't see the Miami thing working out.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

MB30 said:


> I don't think Gibson really deserves to be mentioned in a 'big 4' scenario.
> 
> Currently, it's Rose/Deng/Noah vs Chalmers/Wade/Beasley.
> 
> EDIT: To be fair, if Gibson isnt included, neither should Mario.


Gibson>chalmers. But the point is that you are going to have to replace a guy like Gibson with a vet min player. 

thats why he is included.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I think the Heat would be ready to win it all by next year at the latest if this dream scenario took place for them. I think the same for us.

Fans of both teams are hyped up on the possibility, but none of us know anything for sure until signings take place. Everybody should just calm down and wait to see what goes down. Too much silliness in between.


----------



## BullySixChicago (Jun 8, 2010)

Pay Ton said:


> Actually, I consider Ozzie to be the closest thing to a Chicago idol that we have (sort of on the same level as Ditka was when he was still coaching), but that's neither here nor there.
> 
> And it's obviously not a player.
> 
> Go on.


Either you are on drugs or some serious medication to even mention ozzie as a idol and you even mention him in the same sentence with Ditka, again leave the drugs alone.


----------



## Spikeaji (Jun 30, 2010)

Some interesting points that I heard today... who exactly would stop Dwight Howard in Miami? And I thought Bosh was tired of playing as an undersized center...


----------



## BullySixChicago (Jun 8, 2010)

Stephen A.Smith, lol where has this guy been? I mean ESPN dropped him and now all of a sudden he knows more than everyone else does about where Bron and Bosh are going? please give me a break Stephen is a guy who talks loud but is about as right as putting a million dollars on a NBA team going 82-0


----------



## BullySixChicago (Jun 8, 2010)

King Joseus said:


> I think the Heat would be ready to win it all by next year at the latest if this dream scenario took place for them. I think the same for us.
> 
> Fans of both teams are hyped up on the possibility, but none of us know anything for sure until signings take place. Everybody should just calm down and wait to see what goes down. Too much silliness in between.


Ok so lets say the heat get Bosh, Bron and resign wade who are the 9 players that they need to fill the roster, furthermore besides beasley and Chalmers who would come off the bench and contribute? Do you think that Haslem will take pennies to play with the heat?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

BullySixChicago said:


> Ok so lets say the heat get Bosh, Bron and resign wade who are the 9 players that they need to fill the roster, furthermore besides beasley and Chalmers who would come off the bench and contribute? Do you think that Haslem will take pennies to play with the heat?


It's partly why I said by next year - MLE signings will be what puts them (or us, though it's more of a factor for them given their lesser amount of players outside of the big three) in definite position to win it all. I think they'd be alright with 2nd rounders, Joel Anthony, Keyon Dooling, etc. this upcoming season, but they'd need a free agent or two more the next year to give 'em as much depth as would probably be sufficient.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BullySixChicago said:


> Ok so lets say the heat get Bosh, Bron and resign wade who are the 9 players that they need to fill the roster, furthermore besides beasley and Chalmers who would come off the bench and contribute? Do you think that Haslem will take pennies to play with the heat?


Guys like Kurt Thomas, Keyon Dooling etc. Maybe we can resign Dorell Wright and QRich also for minimums, depending on what they want to do.


----------

